# Put Up or Shut Up Contest



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey all! I was talking with HM Murdoch tonight and we decided we needed a new AT contest for Canadians only.
We'd like for everyone to post up a 600 Vegas round score that you shoot over the next few weeks incuding your X count. The winner will have bragging rights and the right to ban any Canadian of their choice from AT forever. Well, maybe not the second part but bragging rights for sure!:wink:

The first score to beat will be 575 20X. Shouldn't be too hard for some, yet a challenge to strive for for others. We also encourage any and all Smack Talk to keep this thread active and lively. Me and Matt may pony up for a prize, but don't get your hopes up. Hope everyone has fun and hope the collective bar gets raised. Get cracking, bragging rights are at stake here!:wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Hey all! I was talking with HM Murdoch tonight and we decided we needed a new AT contest for Canadians only.
> We'd like for everyone to post up a 600 Vegas round score that you shoot over the next few weeks incuding your X count. The winner will have bragging rights and the right to ban any Canadian of their choice from AT forever. Well, maybe not the second part but bragging rights for sure!:wink:
> 
> The first score to beat will be 575 20X. Shouldn't be too hard for some, yet a challenge to strive for for others. We also encourage any and all Smack Talk to keep this thread active and lively. Me and Matt may pony up for a prize, but don't get your hopes up. Hope everyone has fun and hope the collective bar gets raised. Get cracking, bragging rights are at stake here!:wink:


Only the score beating the highest score posted needs to be posted. For eaxmple a 575 19x would not be posted but a 575 21x would be the new leader


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*hmmmm .....*

"braggin' rights" eh ..... I'm game :becky:

Now, regarding the rules posted, I'll be keeping a close eye on this one :wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey John, you being a mod and all, could you finaggle a Canuck of winners choice getting banned for life as a prize? Its actually a pretty nice sounding prize!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*don't test me .....*



cath8r said:


> Hey John, you being a mod and all, could you finaggle a Canuck of winners choice getting banned for life as a prize? Its actually a pretty nice sounding prize!


we're outta Cheesies and the ol' Beanster ain't happy 

I wouldn't be wishing for that kinda prize, the way both you and your PR man have been lately 'round here, it just may be *one of you* going into the AT "recycling bin" :wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Hey John, you being a mod and all, could you finaggle a Canuck of winners choice getting banned for life as a prize? Its actually a pretty nice sounding prize!


He probally can as long as you are the one getting banned


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Alright, alright..... lets just ban Matty and get it over with. Things will settle down here soon enough.......


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> we're outta Cheesies and the ol' Beanster ain't happy
> 
> I wouldn't be wishing for that kinda prize, the way both you and your PR man have been lately 'round here, it just may be *one of you* going into the AT "recycling bin" :wink:


I hope you not talkin about me. I gave up that PR job along ago.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Hey John, you being a mod and all, could you finaggle a Canuck of winners choice getting banned for life as a prize? Its actually a pretty nice sounding prize!


Wow, something to shoot for!:wink:

I guess I can make an effort. Now who gets picked for the grand prize.:thumbs_do

Count me in on this charade.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Well............ I don't think we can lay out an outright ban......... but, some temp restrictions, and maybe a little avatar fiddling could be arranged 

I won't be the last one standing here, but I'm game to play as well


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll put my name in tommorrow

Reed


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

So I am new to this....I haven't been shooting for very long either. I just picked up an Olympic bow yesterday I swear.

I shot a score today, I am not sure how well it will play in this contest, but is there a handicap for recurve shooters?

I shot a 296, 295 for a 591 total with 31 X's (571 inner)

Let me know if that works and what goes down with the Handicap.

Thanks all!

P.S.
Deitmar, all your scores are with the Olympic right? You remember that thing we talked about right?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jay said:


> So I am new to this....I haven't been shooting for very long either. I just picked up an Olympic bow yesterday I swear.
> 
> I shot a score today, I am not sure how well it will play in this contest, but is there a handicap for recurve shooters?
> 
> ...



you suck, you should look into a compound:nyah::set1_chores030::leet:


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

I'd do it but what is a 600 Vegas round (never done any cometiton shooting want to)?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Foghorn said:


> Wow, something to shoot for!:wink:
> 
> I guess I can make an effort. Now who gets picked for the grand prize.:thumbs_do
> 
> Count me in on this charade.


Just let the rest of us play for a while before you put up your 600 60x:wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

xXStanXx said:


> I'd do it but what is a 600 Vegas round (never done any cometiton shooting want to)?


60 arrows @ 20 yds (18m? & a 20 cm target). The score in the image below is, 30 with 1x (touching the inside line). (Hey, I'm not Foghorn or Canuck)


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

here's a better pic, but I still suck :lol: Can't understand it, I was using a "High Scoring" face and all I could get was 290-295's


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh man, I am close to the border, but not on the right side..... Sounds like a fun little contest. To bad this US'er can't play. I will be watching to see who get the :ban: when its all over :thumb:


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Sounds like fun...now I just need to get a target and measure out 20yds in my back yard and I'm ready to go Also would it count or be fair if I made my own target exactly like the ones shown in the pictures (will only need diameters of each ring)? Just wonder 'casue my parents won't buy me any targets and the only place in town to get them I think is in downtown and I got no money. So how 'bout it?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

LeEarl said:


> Oh man, I am close to the border, but not on the right side..... Sounds like a fun little contest. To bad this US'er can't play. I will be watching to see who get the :ban: when its all over :thumb:


I thought you were in the syrup sucker club?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I thought you were in the syrup sucker club?


I think it's out of pitty that Eagle and pinto accept me on the northern front :canada: I talk like a syrup sucker at times but I am still south of the border :tongue:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

LeEarl said:


> I think it's out of pitty that Eagle and pinto accept me on the northern front :canada: I talk like a syrup sucker at times but I am still south of the border :tongue:


If your in the club maybe it could allowed. I guess we have to ask kitty litter on a ruling


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

xXStanXx said:


> Sounds like fun...now I just need to get a target and measure out 20yds in my back yard and I'm ready to go Also would it count or be fair if I made my own target exactly like the ones shown in the pictures (will only need diameters of each ring)? Just wonder 'casue my parents won't buy me any targets and the only place in town to get them I think is in downtown and I got no money. So how 'bout it?


Tristan you coming to the 3D shoot on the 25th in calgary? If you are let me know I will bring you a few targets for this


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Can someone please measure a 20cm target and tell post the diameters of the cirlces (in inches) so I can make mine exact? My diameters are as follow (outside to inside):

20cm 
16.3cm
12.4cm
8.6cm
4.8cm
2.3cm

Here's a picture:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Here is the target I am going to use







(not actual size)


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

H.M. Murdock said:


> If your in the club maybe it could allowed. I guess we have to ask kitty litter on a ruling


common guys let him in he's close enough to the border, he can tell you where Piney and Vita Manitoba are:wink::wink: he can probably drive to Steinbach faster than I can and I live only twenty minutes away. Besides in that small little town he lives in, they make these great big boy toys that all syrup suckers love to play with aka arctic cats:wink:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

270 24x and im only 14! that must count for somethine. oh and i was using a youth bow.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cdhunter said:


> common guys let him in he's close enough to the border, he can tell you where Piney and Vita Manitoba are:wink::wink: he can probably drive to Steinbach faster than I can and I live only twenty minutes away. Besides in that small little town he lives in, they make these great big boy toys that all syrup suckers love to play with aka arctic cats:wink:


If a new sled shows up at my door he's in


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

OHHH!!!

Count me in! this sounds like fun. 
and a nice little warm up for those going to Vegas (unfortunately not me this year.....stupid education.)

Lets see if we can get some more Western participation... show those easterners where the real talent is..:tongue::darkbeer:

good luck to all!

Allan


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

bow slayer said:


> 270 24x and im only 14! that must count for somethine. oh and i was using a youth bow.


Well little buddy, hate to burst your bubble but you have to shoot 2 rounds and it has to add up to over 575 and 20X's. Thats the rules. I'm an equal opportunity hardarse! It doesn't if your a 14 year old newbie or a 29 year old hack from Dresden...:wink:


LeEarl, we will make an exception for you.:wink: Only because our dollars are now virtually on par....

Lots of posting yet no scores submitted. Just shoot whatever you own and make sure you have a good time.

Don't be afraid to lay the smack on nice and thick. This could get really good...:tongue:


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

cath8r said:


> Well little buddy, hate to burst your bubble but you have to shoot 2 rounds and it has to add up to over 575 and 20X's. Thats the rules. I'm an equal opportunity hardarse! It doesn't if your a 14 year old newbie or a 29 year old hack from Dresden...:wink:
> 
> LeEarl, we will make an exception for you.:wink: Only because our dollars are now virtually on par....
> 
> ...


I started today...did 15 shots cause it's could and was getting dark...so far have a 133/2x...just need to pick up the x count and do 2 rounds and I'm good...thanks for letting us newbs know about the 2 round/575/20x thing...


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

OK somebody has to start, 600 55X. 

How does the pine feel Matty?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> common guys let him in he's close enough to the border, he can tell you where Piney and Vita Manitoba are:wink::wink: he can probably drive to Steinbach faster than I can and I live only twenty minutes away. Besides in that small little town he lives in, they make these great big boy toys that all syrup suckers love to play with aka arctic cats:wink:


No NO NO...... We are POLARIS all the way :thumb: We build Poalris toys here in Roseau.... And for the record, my sife works in Enginering so I get to ride all the new toys :becky: We get to pick up our new Ranger next month, I am so stoked!!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

cath8r said:


> Well little buddy, hate to burst your bubble but you have to shoot 2 rounds and it has to add up to over 575 and 20X's. Thats the rules. I'm an equal opportunity hardarse! It doesn't if your a 14 year old newbie or a 29 year old hack from Dresden...:wink:
> 
> 
> LeEarl, we will make an exception for you.:wink: Only because our dollars are now virtually on par....
> ...


So, now that the dollar is close you let me play :wink: I can handle that.... I was in Canada today, walked across the border when I was riding snowmobile :nod: Just a step though, don't want the guys in black to pick me up for crossing illegally.........

I just might have to shoot a few scores this weekend for this one... Loks like that bar is lifted pretty high already. Great shooting Foghorn :thumb:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

571 26X

Reed


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

600 55X? Come on Deitmar, I expected better man. It's nice though that you chose to shoot the Olympic Recurve for this contest too. I must say, a 600 55X with the recurve isn't bad, but I am sure you could do better.

What do you use for arrows and limbs with this rig?

I am using PSE Desperado arrows, with the new 900CX limb from Hoyt, in my Axis, with a brace height of 12" no vbars, pokers, whisker biscuit etc etc.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Jay said:


> 600 55X? Come on Deitmar, I expected better man. It's nice though that you chose to shoot the Olympic Recurve for this contest too. I must say, a 600 55X with the recurve isn't bad, but I am sure you could do better.
> 
> What do you use for arrows and limbs with this rig?
> 
> I am using PSE Desperado arrows, with the new 900CX limb from Hoyt, in my Axis, with a brace height of 12" no vbars, pokers, whisker biscuit etc etc.


I'm shooting the Carbon Express CXL 350 SS Arrows (2315 dia.) with a Mathews Apex Conquest behind the arrow. No not a recurve quite yet, but working on it.

Your shooting a compound bow? Now that should put the fear of god into allot of people across Canada. I am thinking of shooting trials for you know what.

Dietmar


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

You are gonna shoot in the Team Canada Rifle Trials!? That's awesome!

I wish I could do that. I totally thought you were shooting a 600 55X with the recurve! If you're using compound then come on man, a 600 55X isn't that great for you. I've seen you do a 600 59X before.

Anyways....I Miss you D........

peace out


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*score*

597 with 33 x bow hunter unlimited. Shot tuesday night .....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Green Archer22 said:


> 597 with 33 x bow hunter unlimited. Shot tuesday night .....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


That's a heck of a score, especially with pins. Good job :thumb:


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks very much dennis. Much appreciated


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Guess I'll just shut-up and watch from the pine.... 582 25X just won't cut it around here


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Guess I'll just shut-up and watch from the pine.... 582 25X just won't cut it around here



I know exactly how you feel Thunder.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Do we only get one chance to shoot the score of our dreams?? I thought Canada was where dreams were made :noidea:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> Do we only get one chance to shoot the score of our dreams?? I thought Canada was where dreams were made :noidea:


Keep shooting....


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Foghorn said:


> OK somebody has to start, 600 55X.
> 
> How does the pine feel Matty?


Pine is just fine. Darn I was beat by a world Champ


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

299-297=596 35 X's
298-294=592 39 X's
BHU


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! Some really good scores so far!!!

OFFICIAL RULING: - We are glad Foghorn decided to join us and am very impressed by his score. Just to keep this a contest, lets continue on so everyone can get a chance to get a score in. Foghorn will be the first place, lets call it 0 (since 0 comes before 1  ) So far 597 33X will be the score to beat. 
Shoot away people and keep pushing your score envelope. We hope everyone starts hitting personal bests in the process!


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

597 36x


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*score*

Way to go flipper great score bud:thumbs_up


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

597 42x


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Managed a 600 50x on Sunday with a PB 28X in the second round

BTW Nice shooting Dietmar maybe when I get to be as old as you I'll be just as good 

Kevin


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

*score*

shot a 594 @37xs in bowhunter unlimited, string goin away, just restrung and tuning up now should get a better score later this week,threedhunter:wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Man, I shot my first 20 yard score in two weeks and can't touch what going on here. 588 and 27X's. 
TTT for those that are shooting good!


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Canuck said:


> Managed a 600 50x on Sunday with a PB 28X in the second round
> 
> BTW Nice shooting Dietmar maybe when I get to be as old as you I'll be just as good
> 
> Kevin


Yes maybe when you reach my age (50) you will shoot as good as me, you never know! I didn't!

Unfortunately I was asked to shut up so I will now stand down.:mg:

See ya!


----------

